# Cyclist killed Dec 5, Rt 57 west of Hackettstown, NJ, in Mansfield Twp



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

A cyclist, commuter I believe, was struck and killed on the Rt 57 stretch by Kohls/Taphouse Grill vicinity. Struck by a truck. 

Richard S. Paszkowski

AGE: 47 • Mansfield

Richard S. Paszkowski of Mansfield, NJ, passed away suddenly on Monday, December 5, 2016 at 47 years young.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Awful. Same age as me, RIP.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

So sad to hear this. Close to home - I ride through Mansfield often. RIP.


----------

